
Could diabetes spread like mad cow disease (via a prion-like protein)? - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/could-diabetes-spread-mad-cow-disease
======
DrScump
Paper here, abstract is free:

[http://jem.rupress.org/content/early/2017/07/31/jem.20161134](http://jem.rupress.org/content/early/2017/07/31/jem.20161134)

